# what is dogs favorite, food ?



## shantylata596 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I just want to ask you, what is dogs favorite, food ?

What about you guys ?


----------



## ItalianDogz (May 16, 2013)

shantylata596 said:


> Hi guys,
> I just want to ask you, what is dogs favorite, food ?
> 
> What about you guys ?


Farmina N&D Wild Boar & Apple


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

My dogs aren't picky - they love whatever I put in front of them! It's more of a question of what agrees with them. Right now, I'm feeding Potsie (poodle) and Dempsey (boxer) Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, and I'm feeding my allergy dog, Maddie (westie mix), California Natural Salmon and Peas (pre-recall batch).

If I could afford it, I'd probably feed the poodle and boxer Acana Pacifica, but it's too rich ($$) for my blood.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko is not picky - he seems to love everything I give him lol. He looooves any type of raw meat and organs. I haven't tried any kibble with him, but I'm sure he'd eat it too.

The other dog who is kind of a foster (will be with me for another 8 months), is more of a fan of chicken and other birds. She likes red meat fine, but she really loves chicken. She does NOT like organ meats though lol. She was never a fan of any kibble (she would "graze" but only enough to keep herself alive).


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My dogs eat whatever kibble I can afford that paycheck that isn't awful quality (i won't go less than 3 star quality on dog food advisor rating) but Roxie really enjoys bananas and Faxon loves cheese.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger's favourite food is lettuce....he'll go crazy for a piece. He also likes bell peppers.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Holly loves cheese, chicken, ham and sausages rolls. They are her favourite people food.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Ranger's favourite food is lettuce....he'll go crazy for a piece. He also likes bell peppers.


Lettuce really!. My dog will eat tomatoes and cucumber but not lettuce. She also likes apple.


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Tuco LOVES cow heart, with a burning passion.

Other than that he really seems to like my homemade spicy black angus beef burgers (he stole one when he was a young pup and now whenever I make them I need to make sure they are not within scent)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Mine loves salmon which I make for him and he eats all of the above shi001 posts food. I home cook all of those items. but his favorite is salmon mixed with sweet potato-green beans carrots. Somethimes I mix up ground chicken oatmeal and carrots, mush it all together and make seperate bags and freeze them. He also likes steak but in small amounts.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Marley LOVES peanut butter!! Unfortunately, Nova can't have any treats right now, but when she could have treats, she would go nuts for peanut butter as well.

As for dog food, they love - and eat - it all.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Jasper- Watermelon. Jasper will flip out if he sees watermelon. haha He will choose watermelon over anything else including meat. Favorite kibble is: Professional Lamb and Rice
Damon- Yogurt- Favorite kibble is: None he likes The Honest Kitchen best.
Sophie- PB- Favotire kibble is: Taste of the wild high prairie
Max- Bananas. Favorite Kibble is: Taste of the wild Southwest Canyon


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Bryna's favorite human food is... anything my toddler has. XD


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna loves my homemade yoghurt and cheese 

My cat Lilac loves everything that she's not supposed to have


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Roman's fav. food list???

Foie gras (so do we his humans lol!)







Ribs & Roasts (Daddi loves his BBQ)







Steaks & more steaks (Carnivore family)







Asian styled Honey Pork Jerky
{new found fav.}








Yes... Bacon!!!
Say "love with "BbbbBacon"???

He also loves his eggs, butter, PB & creamcheese for his mornings.

Lunch fav. kibbles is TOTW (hands down)... mixed a bit with Avoderm, Nutro Max Natural, Wellness, Eukanuba... to curb boredom eating.

Roman also loves his mom's home made dinner meals (special stew asian style w. soysauce) and DD's gingins (ginger bread cookies adapted for Roman).

Don't forget natural icecream "Vanilla".









He likes "Frosty Paws" too.

Night night snack???
Usually a cool drink of milk & some lunch meats (Roast beef rare, fav... roast Turkey & chicken, occasionally honey ham.... or nathan's beef dogs) or commercial treats (beggin bacons... he likes milkbones dunno why... throw in some temptations cat treats too... loves his duck wraps by beefeaters etc.)















Loves his almost empty PB jar & empty milk jug as toys.


----------



## BlopityBleepityBloop (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ Roman is too cute!!!


Maggie likes plain YOGURT now! 

She also likes to munch on those Newman's Own peanut butter heart shaped dog treats 

I really want to try peanut butter next 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

SDRRanger said:


> Ranger's favourite food is lettuce....he'll go crazy for a piece. He also likes bell peppers.


MIL's dog loves lettuce too! It is the only raw vegetable that she will eat, and the only food that I have ever seen her take directly out of someone's hand.

Snowball's favourite "people" food is salmon, but he'll eat just about anything animal-based except for steel-head trout and shrimp/prawns. He also loves green beans, and potatoes, (both sweet and regular). ETA: Oh yeah, and anything dairy based. lol.

He's only been on three kibbles as his main food since we've had him, and definitely prefers his current one (Nature's Domain Salmon and Sweet Potato) to the previous ones (Iams Adult, and Kirkland Signature Lamb). We use other kibbles as treats and his favouties have been Orijen Red and Acana Duck and Bartlet Pear. But he'll take anything in a pinch.


----------



## Lippylulu (Nov 11, 2012)

Bacon Bacon Bacon! They love a good steak but hot dogs rank well too. I had a dog that was obsessed with chicken bones. Even through his very senior years he could topple the garbage to get to chicken bones.


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

My dog is picky when it comes to dog food... Well, my older female that is. My pup will usually eat anything (even sticks ><).

For dog food, she's been tolerating orijen and acana. But that's only if I use canned as a topper, which is weruva and/or Evangers. Those two canned foods she's obsessed with, and its no wonder.

She also loves beef and lamb bones, and bully sticks.

As for people food... Cheese is her favorite. But she also will eat bacon or any other meat if its cooked. Aside from beef and lamb she hates turkey, pork and surprisingly chicken raw. I think as far as human food goes there's a pretty big variety that she will eat. Not like we give it to her... Aside from the occasional cheese.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Honest Kitchen Force..... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Human food? omg cheese. He goes nuts for any kind of cheese. Or meat. 

His fav dog food seems to be Acana. He eats it the best, even when plain.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Saya loves whole quail and pork meat. 

Goat meat too she goes nuts for goat..


----------



## ACD#1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Any type of fish! Green beans and carrots.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Dried liver.

Stella and Chewie's Duck Duck Goose


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Human food? omg cheese.


Cheese is very good, but I almost lost a hand when I made myself peanut butter on graham crackers. Apparently that's doggie crack in my household!

Dog treat-wise, she likes Sammy Snacks cheddar crunchies, and these crab-and-gator treats, and the jerky they have at Trader Joes.

Food-wise, she eats Fromm 4Stars, rotating between flavors. By enthusiasm, I'd say Surf&Turf and Game Bird are favorites, but not by much over the other flavors.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

DaisyDC said:


> Cheese is very good, but I almost lost a hand when I made myself peanut butter on graham crackers. Apparently that's doggie crack in my household!
> 
> .


LOL, too funny. That is how most dogs I know react to PB... except my own. He's very 'meh' about it. He'll eat it, and I sometimes put a bit in his Kong, but he doesn't care for it much. Weirdo.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna gets the runs with peanut butter, but that doesn't stop her from trying to reach the container while no one's looking


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> LOL, too funny. That is how most dogs I know react to PB... except my own. He's very 'meh' about it. He'll eat it, and I sometimes put a bit in his Kong, but he doesn't care for it much. Weirdo.


Yeah, I knew she loved them both separately, I just wasn't quite prepared for how excited she got when I made them together, for me to eat!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> LOL, too funny. That is how most dogs I know react to PB... except my own. He's very 'meh' about it. He'll eat it, and I sometimes put a bit in his Kong, but he doesn't care for it much. Weirdo.


Snowball won't even touch peanut butter. Normally he is all about food, but put peanut butter in his kong and he'll sniff it, and then completely ignore it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Nobody mentioned green tripe? That has got to be Max's favorite food!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Kinjal said:


> My dog don't like food,A long time ago,He is always sleeping in the sofa,after a fews days,the sofa is broken by the dog,he Loved rolling on the sofa,there is no way but get a bed for him,so I chose a bed from http://www.upetstore.com/yapeedog-suede-cuddle-dog-bed-p-370.html ,after two days,then he didn't sleep on the sofa again,If someone else have a same problem as me,maybe you can have a try,fortunately,my dog is not very desire for food,so i can save some money on my dog.






























Roman has already spoken for our TV sofa as his doggie bed...
Since he won't chew that up...
(All other dog beds he will eat for breakfast, lol!).


----------



## ACD#1 (Jun 26, 2013)

I forgot one of Mazie's favorite foods, A whole loaf of Arnold's Country White Bread!


----------



## oatmilk (Jun 24, 2013)

Leo loves most treats like freeze dried liver, cheese, Charlee Bear treats, but he goes absolutely crazy for his BARF patties. He's lucky he gets to have it multiple times a day for his meal, but I have to freeze it in bowls or he will slurp it up in a few seconds (and he is only a 10 week pup! Crazy thing).


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

my dog loves nothing more than pedigree dentastix. she gets one like every too month. its pure junk but she loooooovea them.


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

Jacksons Mom said:


> LOL, too funny. That is how most dogs I know react to PB... except my own. He's very 'meh' about it. He'll eat it, and I sometimes put a bit in his Kong, but he doesn't care for it much. Weirdo.


My dog is the SAME way. I have a feeling it's because that's what the vet tries to give him when it's shot time.


----------



## Greendognow.com (Jul 5, 2013)

I was going with Origen... the price kept going up, now Blue Buffalo Salmon. Best of luck finding the right food!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie is not picky. She'll eat just about anything. She LOVES anything meaty, sunny side up eggs, or anything with a strong aroma (sardines, tripe).

Our elderly Bichon/Poodle LOVES people food and anything meaty (even meaty canned dog food). He will bounce for meaty treats and chicken feet. He will turn his nose up at most other commercial dog food.

My mom's GSD will stand on her hind legs and twirl for any raw meaty bone. It's kind of hilarious. But like Charlie, she is also not picky.


----------

